# Bugs, Bugs, BUGS!



## Mr G (Jun 19, 2008)

Arg!  Summer has hit, or should I say bit! Mosquitoes, ticks, and deer flies have come out with a vengeance!   I'd type faster if I didn't have to stop and scratch an itch so often....


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2008)

It is that time of year, OFF is still good for all of those types of bugs.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 19, 2008)

Definately that time of year and since I practice so much outdoors I always have some deep woods off around.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2008)

Because of the Midwestern floods we're expecting extra skeeters this summer.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 19, 2008)

A friend of mine works for Mosquito Abatement, as he was driving the company truck through town the other day, a guy with a giant sized flyswatter flailed it at him.
He was less than amused...


----------



## harlan (Jun 19, 2008)

I swear...we are having some kind of epidemic for ticks in Massachusetts. I used to camp as a kid...and NEVER saw a tick. Now...you can't walk through a field, the woods behind your house, or a state forest without coming out with them. The last time I went picking blueberries at the state forest near our home, I went to sit down...and noted that the ground was moving. Closer inspection...it was crawling with dog ticks. *yuck*  Went to the seashore...picked up deer ticks. If you work outdoors, you might as well budget routine Lyme titers.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 19, 2008)

I for one don't care what any health people say....I would bathe in 100% DEET if I could.  Luckily the military issues us some REALLY strong stuff.    It kind of stings when you put it on....but bug actually avoid you....It's like a bug free bubble.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 19, 2008)

Where you PUT the off helps a lot too. As an avid hiker through dense woods and trails, I've learned that by spraying your socks and the inside cuffs of your pants helps prevent the ticks from latching on for long (they will but can't hang on because of the chemical prevents them from breathing and kills them), then spraying the outside of the pants up to the knees helps. 
For the upper torso, spraying liberally in your hands and rubbing the (now) liquid on to your neck (all around) will prevent them from crawling up into your hair. Also short or long sleeve shirts spray the cuffs there inside and out. 
Yeah, you'll stink of Off but you won't be sucked dry... and won't catch lyme disease or some other nasty the ticks/fleas carry. Each time you stop give your hiking partner a once over and have them do the same. You might look like a couple of chimps but at least you ain't eating 'em. 
When I was tree climbing (yes TREE climbing) two weeks ago I caught a tick on my instructor's shoulder headed for the head... picked it off and pinched it good. 

There are a few good mosquito repellents that you can pin to your shoulder or wear as a patch. I dunno how well those "sonic" deterrents work but if you're wanting to get a good look at those cute fuzzy-wuzzy animals out there I would think that they could hear the high pitch just as well as the bugs. Try it next to your (or a neighbor's) dog and see if they react. If they perk up their ears ... chances are a deer or other critter will too. 

Camping? A few well placed citronella candles around the camp (preferably those in containers where if they get knocked over you ain't visited by Smokey) or even those patio coil burners will help* minimize* the barrage.
If you're going to be camping next to still waters expect mosquitoes. 
Spray Off on all around the entry ways of your tent too. Be sure your sleeping bags and other gear doesn't touch the ground or you'll have to spray those.

Sounds a bit like it's going over the top, but don't take chances... read this and decide for yourself... http://www.healingwell.com/LIBRARY/lymedisease/info2.asp
Here's an exerpt: 


> *Prevention*
> 
> * No vaccine is currently available for any tick-borne disease.* Individuals should therefore take precautions when entering tick-infested areas, particularly in the spring and summer months. Preventive measures include avoiding trails that are overgrown with bushy vegetation, wearing light-colored clothes that allow one to see the ticks more easily, and wearing long pants and closed-toe shoes. Tick repellents containing DEET (N,N, diethyl-m-toluamide) are effective and can be applied to skin or clothing. Although highly effective, severe reactions have occurred in some people who use DEET-containing products. Young children may be especially vulnerable to these adverse effects. Permethrin, which can only be applied to clothing, kills ticks on contact.
> 
> If an embedded tick is found, it should be removed promptly with tweezers, grasping the tick close to the skin and pulling with steady pressure upward, in a direction perpendicular to the skin. Engorged ticks should be handled only with gloves or other barrier and saved for identification by the physician.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Because of the Midwestern floods we're expecting extra skeeters this summer.



As if we don't already have enough. *sigh*


----------



## jkembry (Jun 20, 2008)

For skeeters, a dryer sheet (name brand) tucked into the collar seems to work for me.  This is something that I picked up on a canoe trip a few years back from the guide.  Have been using it ever since.  As far as ticks...not sure how to really prevent them, but I do look closely...or have my wife check all the nooks and crannies after we get back from walks and hikes.

- Jeff -


----------



## harlan (Jun 20, 2008)

I do a tick check every day when the spouse gets back from work...and darned if we didn't wake up last night with the tiniest, darn near invisible for my aging eyes, deer tick attached.

These things are so small...you simply can't see some of them. I'm very concerned about this situation with Lyme's disease. My next door neighbor worked for Fish and Game, and is permanently out of work, disabled, due to Lyme's disease contracted during work...and made worse by administrative refusal to address what I see as a serious health problem.

I would like to spring for a week long camping and fishing trip for our elected state officials. I'm certain they would return to work with a serious interest in reviewing the current funding and goals of the the current tick/mosquito research.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 20, 2008)

We always have mosquitos in Winnipeg and I hate them.  However, our late cold spring will apparently help decrease our mosquito population this year.  I haven't been bit once this year, so far!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 20, 2008)

Japanese Beetles are on the march down here  argh!


----------



## Mr G (Jun 20, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I for one don't care what any health people say....I would bathe in 100% DEET if I could.  Luckily the military issues us some REALLY strong stuff.    It kind of stings when you put it on....but bug actually avoid you....It's like a bug free bubble.



I used to be a DEET guy too.  I have several fogged over watches to prove it.  But Now I really like the Ultrathon.  The US Army introduced me to it, and now you can buy it at wal-mart.    I think the cream lasts a lot longer then the spray-on.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 21, 2008)

I swear by Ultrathon, I've been using it since '89 or so.

Great stuff.


----------



## tellner (Jun 21, 2008)

You just have to get in touch with your Inner Frog.
Then it becomes an opportunity for fresh, natural snacks.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 21, 2008)

My husband is always the first to be bitten by mosquitos.  Everyone else won't even be bothered and they will feast on him.  I guess he is just really sweet.  His doctor told him to avoid bananas in the summer months, has something to do with the scent it releases through your skin.  He has been doing this for a couple of years and has noticed a big difference.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2008)

We use tea tree oil soap, shampoo, hair conditioner and skin moisturizer when camping.  We don't get bit.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2008)

White flower oil and ultra strength Tiger Balm work well also.


----------



## Mr G (Jun 21, 2008)

Since Mosquitoes hunt by Carbon Dioxide, and ticks seek out heat.  the best defense (for the human) is a nice panting dog.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2008)

Mr G said:


> Since Mosquitoes hunt by Carbon Dioxide, and ticks seek out heat.  the best defense (for the human) is a nice panting dog.


Short haired too ... easier to see/get those ticks off of them.


----------

